# no le salen los números



## Anasola

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai besoin de vos lumières: 

Voici le contexte: está deshecha, angustiada, muchas veces había pensado en venir pero no se decidía. A pesar de eso ahora se siente mejor, como si hubiera pasado una gripe, con ganas de vivir. Pero, dice, no le salen los números.


Est-ce l'équivalent de "no le sale": elle n'y arrive pas, ou bien y a-t-il un équivalent en français auquel je ne pense pas?
A moins qu'il y ait un sens différent de celui que je propose?

Grand merci pour votre aide éclairée


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Anasola said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai besoin de vos lumières:
> 
> Voici le contexte: está deshecha, angustiada, muchas veces había pensado en venir pero no se decidía. A pesar de eso ahora se siente mejor, como si hubiera pasado una gripe, con ganas de vivir. Pero, dice, no le salen los números.
> 
> 
> Est-ce l'équivalent de "no le sale": elle n'y arrive pas, ou bien y a-t-il un équivalent en français auquel je ne pense pas?
> A moins qu'il y ait un sens différent de celui que je propose?
> 
> Grand merci pour votre aide éclairée


 
*Mon interpretation: Je n'arrive pas à **me remettre ou Elle n'arrive pas à se remettre.*

*Iben Xavier*


----------



## Anasola

ça colle bien, merci beaucoup Iben Xavier.

Mais j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une expression équivalente en français

Merci beaucoup en tous cas

Bonne soirée


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Anasola said:


> ça colle bien, merci beaucoup Iben Xavier.
> 
> Mais j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une expression équivalente en français
> 
> Merci beaucoup en tous cas
> 
> Bonne soirée


 
Textuellement je ne vois pas, mais je pense donc, a quelque chose d'equivalente: Je ne reviens pas. Elle ne revient pas

Iben Xavier


----------



## Anasola

cher Iben Xavier,

Non, ça ne va pas: ta première proposition est meilleure.

"elle ne revient pas", ce serait plutôt, par exemple, pour quelqu'un qui se serait évanoui et qui ne reviendrait pas à lui.

Il y aurait aussi "elle n'en revient pas" de surprise: c'est un peu comme dans l'exemple précédent, mais au lieu de ne pas revenir de son évanouissement, on ne revient pas de sa surprise.

Je ne crois pas que ça colle avec le contexte.

À vrai dire, dans l'expression" "no me salen los números", c'est le mot "números" qui me pose problème…


Merci en tous cas de ton aide et de tes suggestions


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.

Pour moi il y a toujours un rapport entre « no me salen los números » et « je n’ai pas d’argent ».

J’aurais besoin d’un peut plus de contexte, mais je risquerais a dire que :

Maintenant qu’elle a l’envie, et la force, elle n’a pas les moyennes économiques pour y aller a visiter a la personne que parle.

Ou bien, après de qu’elle s’est sorti de son état d’angoisse, elle ne trouve pas assez d’argent pour faire quelque chose

Si jamais « no me salen los números » n’a pas relation avec  « je n’ai pas d’argent », son signifié sera « je n’ai pas assez de temps », mais cette utilisation est beaucoup moins courante, et je ne me souviens pas d’avoir entendu cette expression dans un contexte différent.

Je suis désole pour ma mauvaise orthographie en français.

Un Saludo


----------



## GURB

Hola
J'ai déjà tronvé l'expression _salírsele a uno los números_: tirer le bon numéro/ faire une bonne affaire/  s'en mettre plein les poches/ s'enrichir. Vois si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## Anasola

Rizzos said:


> Hola.
> 
> Pour moi il y a toujours un rapport entre « no me salen los números » et « je n’ai pas d’argent ».


 

Hola Rizzos,

Génial 

Il y a une histoire de problèmes d'argent qui vient plus tard dans le texte,  en plus de l'angoisse etc.

Or, pour dire qu'on n'arrive pas à faire quelque chose, ou qu'on a des ennuis d'argent, on peut dire dans les deux cas: "je ne m'en sors pas"

Merci beaucoup pour ta précision

Y que lo pases bien


----------



## Rizzos

Hola Gurb.

Ce n’est pas le même « salirle » que « salirsele », le réflexive « se » changes le significat de l’expression.

Je ne pense pas que ta traduction sera valable.

Un saludo


----------



## Anasola

GURB said:


> Hola
> J'ai déjà tronvé l'expression _salírsele a uno los números_: tirer le bon numéro/ faire une bonne affaire/  s'en mettre plein les poches/ s'enrichir. Vois si ça peut t'aider.



Bonsoir Gurb,

Ta proposition semble confirmer celle de Rizzos.

Grand merci à tous les trois pour votre aide précieuse

Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Le commentaire de Rizzos m'a fait reflechir. Suivant le context, peut etre il s'agirait d'un probleme d'argent. Verifie le reste du texte Anasola et on verra. Dans ce cas: "Courte d'argent" pourrait etre la response.

Iben Xavier


----------



## Anasola

Rizzos said:


> Hola Gurb.
> 
> Ce n’est pas le même « salirle » que « salirsele », le réflexive « se » changes le significat de l’expression.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ta traduction sera valable.
> 
> Un saludo



En effet, mais l'idée de l'argent (que l'on gagne, ou qui manque) y est tout de même.
Je pense que c'est l'idée de mon texte: la personne dont on parle va mieux, mais tout de même, 1) elle n'arrive pas bien à se remettre, 2) elle a des problèmes d'argent, elle n'y arrive pas non plus de ce point de vue.

Merci en tous cas, grâce à vous j'ai appris quelque chose.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Je dirais:
- Elle a dû mal à s'en sortir / à joindre les deux bouts.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## J.Juan

Sugerencia para Anasola.
 Je ne comprends pas tout à fait bien le contexte animique/social .... de l'héroïne mais, s'il s'agissait d'une affaire d'argent, j'ajouterais toujours l'idée de "ne pas en avoir ASSEZ".
Bonne soirée


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Je ne comprends pas non plus.
Merci d'avoir expliqué le contexte mais la phrase originale (et si cela ne suffit pas celle qui précède et celle qui suit sont indispensable).

Comme on vous l'a dit : _no salirle los números a alguien_ est _ne pas arriver à boucler ses comptes / son budget_ mais dans dans votre premier post vous parlez de maladie, ensuite d'une amélioration et ensuite cette phrase qui arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Anasola

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas non plus.
> Merci d'avoir expliqué le contexte mais la phrase originale (et si cela ne suffit pas celle qui précède et celle qui suit sont indispensable).
> 
> Comme on vous l'a dit : _no salirle los números a alguien_ est _ne pas arriver à boucler ses comptes / son budget_ mais dans dans votre premier post vous parlez de maladie, ensuite d'une amélioration et ensuite cette phrase qui arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Bonjour Cintia&Martine,
Merci de votre intervention:
 Dans mon premier post, je citais la phrase entière, telle qu'elle est dans le texte (j'ai oublié les guillemets, ce qui rend peut-être les choses moins claires…). Ce n'est que plus loin, dans ce même texte, que l'on comprend qu'en plus de la maladie etc., la personne dont on parle a des difficultés d'argent. C'est bien parce que la fameuse phrase "No le salen los números"  vient "comme un cheveu sur la soupe", que j'ai eu ces difficultés à la comprendre: l'auteur cite la personne comme elle s'exprime, c'est à dire d'une façon un peu décousue.

La suggestion de Gévy me semble parfaitement aller.

Mais tous les avis des uns et des autres m'ont bien aidée.

Mille merci à tout le monde et bonne journée à tous


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Ah, OK, confusión entre contexto y frase, pues .
Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## papagayo

Peut-être s'agit-il de chance, como si fuera la vida una loteria y que a ella nunca le salen los numeros del gordo?............


----------



## pikkabbu

Le sens de "no le salen los números" dépend en ce cas, non seulement de la phrase, mais du style du texte.

En effet, si le texte est écrit dans un langage familier, informel, style en lequel on trouve des tournures linguistiques empruntées à d'autres contextes, il ne convient pas (ou n'est pas nécessaire) à mon avis de chercher une traduction sémantiquement fidèle, mais plutôt proche de la manière de s'exprimer de l'auteur.

L'expression "no me salen los números" s'emploie lorsqu'on établit un budget prévisionnel, pour monter une affaire, pour planifier les vacances, pour gérer le ménage, ou quelque autre situation similaire. Littéralement, le sens est que *les chiffres ne (me) cadrent pas*.

Si, comme je demandais, le style est familier, proche du langage parlé, je suis partisan de respecter ce style, par exemple 'les comptes ne cadrent pas', même s'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème économique. Ou de chercher une expression française qui s'emploie dans une situation similaire.

C'est ce qui se passe avec d'autres métaphores, comme "remettre le pied à l'étrier", même si on ne parle pas de cheval.

pik


----------



## Anasola

Cher Pikkabu,

Tout à fait d'accord avec vous. C'est pourquoi je trouve la proposition de Gévy bien adaptée.

Petite remarque, (si je puis me permettre ):
 en français on ne dirait pas "les chiffres ne cadrent pas", mais plutôt "ça ne colle pas", par exemple. Mais ceci pour l'ouverture éventuelle d'un autre débat.

Merci pour vos conseils 
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## pikkabbu

Aïe, Anasola, je suis (encore) pris en défaut de précipitation - ou d'hispanisme.

Je voulais dire "les comptes ne cadrent pas", mais les neurones ont flanché.

Merci !!

pik


----------

